

How I learned to stop programming and love carbon foam - dbul
http://www.cs.indiana.edu/~jwmills/EAC.ppt.htm

======
jwmills
Hi, when I return from Unconventional Computing 2009 I will post some more
tutorial material. This is a new paradigm, and it was fascinating to see
workshop participants turning the EAC board over, trying to find something
REALLY doing the computing. They found it hard to belive that a piece of
conductive foam was performing complex computations. Thank you all for viewing
the PPT. Sincerely, Jonathan

------
etherealG
I'm confused by the majorty of what's in this presentation, even after reading
the whole thing. can anyone post some more detail on the contents?

~~~
dbul
To get a better picture of the whole, there is other material available:

[http://www.cs.indiana.edu/~jwmills/ANALOG.NOTEBOOK/klm/klm.h...](http://www.cs.indiana.edu/~jwmills/ANALOG.NOTEBOOK/klm/klm.html)

<http://www.cs.indiana.edu/classes/b443/notes/EmptySpace.pdf>

------
frig
This is fascinating material I didn't know existed; thank you for posting it.

------
desu
Raw powerpoint: <http://www.cs.indiana.edu/~jwmills/EAC.ppt>

